# HCG protocol



## underscore (Aug 16, 2010)

The new HCG I just got is 1,500iu's per amp. They also come with 1ml water amp for mixing. 

I'm wanting to dose 250iu's x2 a week with these new amp's. Also my new syringes are 1cc 29gauge 1/2" slin pins. They have 1-100 units labeled on them.

If I'm mixing 1ml per 1,500iu's and have a 100 unit 1cc slin pin, how can I dose 250iu's out? How many units would that be?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 16, 2010)

throw away the water. buy bac water. mix ur hcg with 10ml bac water and each ml will = 150iu. shoot 1ml 2x a week and you will be g2g. 300iu will do the job almost as well at 500, unless ur running like a gram of a substance.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

MIXING HCG
Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.

Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
Refrigerate the vial and use as needed. It will last reconsituted for 60 days.
Note: Injected subcutaneous at the navel


----------



## underscore (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> MIXING HCG
> Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.
> 
> Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
> ...



Thanks for the write up. I agree using less BAC water is ideal so I get to inject less substance into my body. 

1) Where is the best place to get more BAC water? cheappinz?
2) Where is the best place for sterile sealed vials?

Thanks again bro


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

CP or CEM should have it!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2010)

I get bac water on ebay for real cheap.


----------



## rockhardly (Jan 11, 2011)

dg806 said:


> MIXING HCG
> Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.
> 
> Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
> ...



Maybe I'm missing something but how do you start with a 1500iu amp of hcg, add 5ml of water and wind up with 1000iu per ml of solution?


----------

